# My new pirayababies are just so rock n roll! :D



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

My 7 pirayababies came 3 days ago and they are so cute








I gave them shrimps and they ate it all








You can really se that they are pirayas because when i open the tank and put down my finger, they all come to bite it  but they are just 2 CM big so they cant really hurt me.... YET!








How much time will it take for them to be like 6" ?

Waiting for awnsers


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Mikos said:


> My 7 pirayababies came 3 days ago and they are so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, how does that make them piraya?

Anyway, that sounds like a great pick up. Post some pics, I would love to see them! It will take them around 5-7 months (depending) to grow to 6".


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> My 7 pirayababies came 3 days ago and they are so cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, how does that make them piraya?

Anyway, that sounds like a great pick up. Post some pics, I would love to see them! It will take them around 5-7 months (depending) to grow to 6".
[/quote]

hehe ok  What i ment with what makes them piraya is that they are aggressive







If they wasnt, they wouldnt bite my finger


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes the better you take care of them the faster they will grow so keep up on water changes and diet they will be big in no time. They grow just lke any other pygo.


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> Yes the better you take care of them the faster they will grow so keep up on water changes and diet they will be big in no time. They grow just lke any other pygo.


Ok  i thougt that they would grow like 5 CM/month or something ahhahaha


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

I doubt that you will get 2" a month growth, but who knows crazy sh*t could happen. As A-ronn stated, power feed and keep up with the water changes, vary their diet, etc...


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

take some pics. and feed them often when they r small.


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I have never found piranhas to grow to fast after 4-5 " they usually slow down from there...in my experiance


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

:nod: Good luck and post some pics


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

where did you get the baby pirayas from?


----------



## DEALS2926 (Aug 26, 2006)

feed often like said.. i learned the hard way... 2 of my 11 reds have 1 eye







but the weird thing if everyone said they would die within a week with one eye and they have lasted over a month now and seem to be just as aggressive... but ya feed them at least 4 times a day.. they are always hungry when they are little!!!


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Just because they bite your fingers, you assume that they are piriya? I have wild reds that will put holes in your finger if you aren't careful. Guess this makes them piriya. Are they really Piriya, or are you just guessing? How much did you give for them?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Leasure1, I belive he said something around $30 for a 1" - 2"

In a previous post.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, ok then, tell me where you got them because I want some. Nobody has any that I have seen. This is an odd time to be getting baby piriya though, don't you think? thought this only happened in the spring.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

thats why i asked where he got them because it is an odd time of the year for babies.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

agreed. I think I need to see to belive.


----------



## sh0ckerturb0 (May 14, 2006)

where did you get those piraya???? i want some so bad!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

got em wit a dirty biscut!


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

I think someones blowing smoke...


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

The guy is just mixing the names. What he means is PIRANHA not PIRAYA.

Mikos, I assume you got Pygocentrus Nattereri, and not Pygocentrus Piraya. You can search the site for the differences. It is indeed Piranha's you've got, but I really think they are Red Bellied Piranhas (Nattereri's) and not Piraya.


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

DepH said:


> The guy is just mixing the names. What he means is PIRANHA not PIRAYA.
> 
> Mikos, I assume you got Pygocentrus Nattereri, and not Pygocentrus Piraya. You can search the site for the differences. It is indeed Piranha's you've got, but I really think they are Red Bellied Piranhas (Nattereri's) and not Piraya.


They are piraya´s, belive me. I will soon post pics and videos so just stay put


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

how long we gotta stay put?"


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

still waiting lol


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

how'd u freakin get 2cm pirayas!? and where they at?


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

NeXuS said:


> how long we gotta stay put?"


This is what you have been waiting for!  PS. Some of them have lower quality. Wont happen again.









View attachment 120074
View attachment 120075
View attachment 120076
View attachment 120077
View attachment 120078


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Humm..... it is very hard to tell, because I have never seen a baby pariya at that size before. I do know that looks like a red baby, and in one of those pics you can see the "red" starting to develop on its anal fin. Not to say that these can not be pariya, but it looks like a red IMO.

Anyway, good looking little babies!


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Pacus


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Humm..... it is very hard to tell, because I have never seen a baby pariya at that size before. I do know that looks like a red baby, and in one of those pics you can see the "red" starting to develop on its anal fin. Not to say that these can not be pariya, but it looks like a red IMO.
> 
> Anyway, good looking little babies!


Hehe thx







This is the first time im ever having pirayas or piranhas... the shop owner told me that it was piraya babies so thats what i expect


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> Pacus
> 
> :rasp:












Def not a pacu!


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> Pacus
> 
> :rasp:












Def not a pacu!
[/quote]

How funny would it be if they developed a chronic overbite and gormless facial expression!!!!!

me =









Mikos =









seriously though, nice P's.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Morpheus said:


> Pacus
> 
> :rasp:












Def not a pacu!
[/quote]

How funny would it be if they *developed a chronic overbite and gormless facial expression*!!!!!

me =









Mikos =









seriously though, nice P's.
[/quote]


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Morpheus said:


> Pacus
> 
> :rasp:












Def not a pacu!
[/quote]

How funny would it be if they developed a chronic overbite and gormless facial expression!!!!!

me =









Mikos =









seriously though, nice P's.
[/quote]

Haha thx







When they grow up a little bit more, i can see witch kind of pirayas / piranhas it is.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Mikos said:


> Humm..... it is very hard to tell, because I have never seen a baby pariya at that size before. I do know that looks like a red baby, and in one of those pics you can see the "red" starting to develop on its anal fin. Not to say that these can not be pariya, but it looks like a red IMO.
> 
> Anyway, good looking little babies!


Hehe thx







This is the first time im ever having pirayas or piranhas... the shop owner told me that it was piraya babies so thats what i expect 
[/quote]

DUDE -----

I think I'm going nutz as well as a dozen more folks here.....

WHERE DID THEY COME FROM? ---edit I see, you are in the UK don't matter they don't ship here right?

thanx... nice p/u


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just something for the nay-sayers to have a good look at:
View attachment 120092

These are actual juvenile _P. piraya_.
Picture taken by PFury member Raptor.

btw: I'm not implying that the tiny Piranha's in this topic are indeed _P. piraya_ (I can't), but the picture above proves it is possible to come across Piraya that small.
But either way, baby Pygo's are so damn cute! In a way it's too bad that they don't stay that small...


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Im no biologist here but ive grown a lot of nattereri's from babies to adults and those look just like your common red belly piranha. But enjoy your first set of p's, youll have fun watching them grow


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yea my buddy used to breed reds they looks just like his juvi reds, but i havnt seen baby piraya before so i could be wrong.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Just something for the nay-sayers to have a good look at:
> View attachment 120092
> 
> These are actual juvenile _P. piraya_.
> ...


Thanks for posting that Juddazzz, I have never seen a juvenile (baby) piraya before.


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Judazzz said:


> Just something for the nay-sayers to have a good look at:
> View attachment 120092
> 
> These are actual juvenile _P. piraya_.
> ...


Thats how my fishes look like


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Mikos said:


> Just something for the nay-sayers to have a good look at:
> View attachment 120092
> 
> These are actual juvenile _P. piraya_.
> ...


Thats how my fishes look like








[/quote]

Just look at my little honeys


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

They could be ne thing.... (evil music playing in backround)










*
WHERE DID U GET THEM FROM 
*


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

more importantly... Is the dealer/lfs respectable... I mean great looking pygos regardless, and how much where they per fish, that how u know, if u at least paid for pirayas.. the price wont guarentee anything but I am curious how much they charged for baby, cause if tehy were 3-10 us bux per fish u either got a rbp or a steal and a half on pirays....

AGain beatifull little tikes! hope they grew up to be awesome pirayas!


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> They could be ne thing.... (evil music playing in backround)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha indeed









*

FROM A FRIEND*


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

redbellyman21 said:


> more importantly... Is the dealer/lfs respectable... I mean great looking pygos regardless, and how much where they per fish, that how u know, if u at least paid for pirayas.. the price wont guarentee anything but I am curious how much they charged for baby, cause if tehy were 3-10 us bux per fish u either got a rbp or a steal and a half on pirays....
> 
> AGain beatifull little tikes! hope they grew up to be awesome pirayas!


$6 per fish.

Anyway, nice little pygos!


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

i hope they are piraya's so you dont feel ripped off but they look just like all the baby reds i have had in the past


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Mikos said:


> They could be ne thing.... (evil music playing in backround)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha indeed









*

FROM A FRIEND
[/quote]

haha, welll verynice little guys, hope everything works out for u and they are acually pirayas.*


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

Matty125 said:


> They could be ne thing.... (evil music playing in backround)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha indeed









*

FROM A FRIEND
[/quote]

haha, welll verynice little guys, hope everything works out for u and they are acually pirayas.
[/quote]

hehe thank you







Well the person i got them from said that they were real pirayas so thats what im expecting







He is a friend of mine to, so i dont think he should lie about such a thing








My 110 GAL tank will arrive in 1-2 weeks







and i will bomb you guys with pictures on the tank, the pirayababies, as they grow







Movies will come to!







*


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

soon2breed said:


> Im no biologist here but ive grown a lot of nattereri's from babies to adults and those look just like your common red belly piranha.


All juvenile Pygo's look the same, just like all juvenile Apistogramma Cichlids (to give a random example) look alike. It takes a while before species-specific traits become evident, and obviously Mikos' fish haven't reached that stage yet (just like the juvi Piraya in the picture I posted before).
Logic tells me that Mikos' fish are P. nattereri, as Piraya hasn't been bred in captivity, and Piraya juveniles that small are an extremely rare sight in captivity. And added to that, the name "Piraya" is often used for Pygo's in general.
Time will tell what these babies will turn out to be, but in the end only one thing is important: accept them for what they are, and most importantly, enjoy them!


----------



## PygoPower (Jun 30, 2006)

Red Bellies :nod:

Pirayas have a a orange/yellow tint on their throat/stomach area, even as juvis.









There used to be a video in the downloads section of 3 baby pirayas, slaughtering a little bitty goldfish feeder, and they were straight vicious. Dunno if its still there though.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

i read another post that said you bought them for $6 a fish. If thats the case you can kiss the piraya idea goodbye.


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

soon2breed said:


> i read another post that said you bought them for $6 a fish. If thats the case you can kiss the piraya idea goodbye.


Why ?


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

PygoPower said:


> Red Bellies :nod:
> 
> Pirayas have a a orange/yellow tint on their throat/stomach area, even as juvis.
> 
> ...


ONE OF MY PIRAYA'S...GOT THEM AT 3 IN. NOW 4.5 INCHES.
COLORS AND SHAPE LOOK THE SAME SINCE.

HERE YOU GO !!!








View attachment 120245


----------



## Mikos (Sep 5, 2006)

BUBB$ said:


> Red Bellies :nod:
> 
> Pirayas have a a orange/yellow tint on their throat/stomach area, even as juvis.
> 
> ...


ONE OF MY PIRAYA'S...GOT THEM AT 3 IN. NOW 4.5 INCHES.
COLORS AND SHAPE LOOK THE SAME SINCE.

HERE YOU GO !!!








View attachment 120245

[/quote]

Thx dude  i hope my p´s will look the same


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

See. now that is a Piriya! I totally agree with the fact that , If in fact you did only pay $6 each for the fish, then they are deff. not piriya. Reds are the only type P that sells for so cheap.


----------



## Mughal (Mar 3, 2005)

GL taking care of te reds! they are very exciting at times, and can be far easier housed than a Piraya. Looks like you have sweet times ahead!


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope they are indeed what you think they are. Either way good luck with the little guys.







For pleasure I hope they are Pirayas.


----------



## aggression (Sep 3, 2006)

8 months by the way are you selling any or not


----------

